

Ask HN: When has X startup in "X is like Y for Z" done better than Y? - devinmontgomery

Dropbox might be one example (from their YC app):&quot;Dropbox is kind of like taking the best elements of subversion, trac and rsync and making them &#x27;just work&#x27; for the average individual or team.&quot;
======
freerobby
Twitter is like AIM away messages for people who aren't AFK.

------
Arcantium
2048 is like 1024 for cool people.

Sorry, its not a real start up. But imagine if it had advertisements.

------
6thSigma
Google is like a file organizer for the web.

~~~
devinmontgomery
I guess I was wondering where the startups themselves or press coverage used
the analogy.

And wasn't Yahoo's category system like a file organizer for the web? Google
is more like sifting through co-workers papers to see what sources they use
most on a given topic.

~~~
6thSigma
Google's mission statement is to "organize the world's information." So maybe
Google is like a file organizer for the world?

------
kamphey
Facebook is like Friendster for College

